# Ike v.h. Basjes Huis (aka Little Monkey) - Home!



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Well, as some of you already know, Ike came home tonight. His breeder in Belgium warned me that he is (1) very active, (2) very fast, and (3) a dedicated pants eater. All three turned out to be true. As soon as I let him out of the crate in the parking lot of Lufthansa Cargo, he attacked my pants like it was his worst enemy. I think I might keep him ...

Ike on the ride home









Stalking the soccer ball through a bunch of environmental crap









Mine!








I'll take that too.









Yummy tennis ball









Climbing through through stuff to get his ball









Socializing him to aluminum foil. You never know when this stuff is going to come up

















Monkey paying attention to something ...


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

He is adorable..Good luck on keeping your pants whole and hands from not bleeding..


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

ACCKKKKK!!!! I can't see the pictures of the little ripper! I'll hvae to check them out when I get back to my hooch tonight. Sure am glad he has arrived safely tho!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Well look at all those surfaces/textures to desensitize him! 
He looks none the worse after a long flight. That first pic holds his personality~You are going to have your hands full with that lil monkey!


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

Congrats on finally getting him home! I love his little mischievious face! Can't wait to watch him grow!


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

He is adorable! Take a moment and enjoy the warm fuzzy feeling you are currently having... something tells me he is gonna be a handful and shortly you will be questioning what you got yourself into







Congrats!!!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

He's sooo cuuuttteee! I like how you set all of that stuff up for him to walk and climb over, good idea! (I'll have to store that one away for later.)


----------



## kearanentalo (Nov 2, 2009)

Wonderful play room you have for him! He looks like he is really going to be a winner!

Good luck!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I am so excited for you!

I can't wait to see what this little Monkey can do!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

I'll tell you what he can't do ... give me a warning before he has his way with my floor!

0-5 tonight in the potty department! 

Oh puppyhood!


----------



## GSDMaya (Apr 15, 2009)

Puppy breathe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Puppy Kissesssssss!!!!!!!!!!
Can't wait to meet him!
Congrats!


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

congrats on the new addition; he's a handsome boy; enjoy the puppy stuff...it won't last long


----------



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)

he is just too cute!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Adorable pup!!


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

The word "adorable" in the dictionary has his picture!! 

Congratulations! And more pictures please!!

Tanya


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

My Brady was a ankle nipper 
so cute 

So if you can't take the biting and potty training you are more than welcome to ship his cute fur butt to me!!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

It's good to see that he made it to his home safely.







on the pants pup again!


----------



## JenniferH (Oct 9, 2007)

He's very cute! Good luck with the pants. Less than 5 minutes ago I got my butt chomped and a hole in my sweats...


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

I think they forgot to mention #4.. very CUTE!!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlWell look at all those surfaces/textures to desensitize him!


Well, I am messy person so it really didn't take much to convert my office/guest room/"storage" room into a little mondioring playground for Ike. Everything in that room are just crap that came from somewhere else in the house. So instead of junk everywhere, now they are all in Ike's room!









But I did go to the hardware this morning and got some stuff to build him a wobble board. We'll see how he likes it later tonight.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

What a beautiful puppy!


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

He's adorable! I had to laugh as I still have several pairs of pj pants with holes in the back from puppy Penny.


----------



## Heidifarm (Sep 20, 2006)

He is very cute!


----------



## Virginia (Oct 2, 2008)

He's so adorable! Is he going to be a bicolor? Can you tell at this age?


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

> Quote:I had to laugh as I still have several pairs of pj pants with holes in the back from puppy


Ditto!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: Ike v.h. Basjes Huis (aka Little Monkey) - Hom*

Virginia, I'm not sure if he is bi-color. He has a little bit of tan eyebrows. This is what his father looks like - Zasko vom Prielberg









I'm thinking Ike is going to have the same marking as his dad: tan eyebrows and a bit of tan outline around his face. So that would make him blanket black, right?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Ike v.h. Basjes Huis (aka Little Monkey) - Hom*

He has too much tan on his neck and chest to be a bi-color, I would say he'll take after his handsome daddy and be a black & tan!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Ike v.h. Basjes Huis (aka Little Monkey) - Hom*

I can't believe how rambunctious he looks after a transatlantic flight!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

congrats on your new addition


----------

